# black gene traits in sables?



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay so here's a pic of my sables sire and dam.. Sire is Black & Tan and carries the black gene.. Dam is Sable and carries the Black & Tan gene so what we do know is that he got sable from his Dam but what's unclear is weather he got the Black & Tan or Black from his Sire I've added 2 pics that I took today of my pup at 12 weeks old and some highlights he has is PENCIL MARKINGS on the toes other words black toes, STRIPING witch you can see in his pics the black down his front 2 legs and TAR HEELS witch is black on the back two legs of the heel some say sables who have all 3 of those traits carry the black gene witch I'm not sure how true this is or if there is a clear cut way to tell if he has the black gene without doing blood test, all comments are welcome on the subject and if you have proof that any traits are linked to black genes please post it .. Thank you


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He's really too young to tell.

Often, a sable dog carrying black and tan will be a patterned sable.
Often, a sable dog carrying black will have the tarheels and pencilling between his toes. 

Those aren't for 100% but are good indications. However your pup is too young to know what he'll look like as an adult. You'll just have to wait and see what he looks like.


----------



## dis222 (Mar 30, 2013)

Emoore said:


> He's really too young to tell.
> 
> Often, a sable dog carrying black and tan will be a patterned sable.
> Often, a sable dog carrying black will have the tarheels and pencilling between his toes.
> ...


So does this mean a sable who carries the Black & Tan gene will be a patterned sable more often then not or will it always be a patterned sable?


----------

